# ***OFFICIAL*** - Thomas Denny vs. Nick Diaz DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this 160 lb. Catch-weight fight, as it pits Thomas "Wildman" Denny vs. Nick Diaz in HERE, ALL other threads pertaining to this fight, *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There is absolutely no way I can see Thomas Denny winning this fight. Diaz by whatever he wants, as Denny is pretty damn terrible.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw a Thomas Denny pre-fight interview, where that clown was talking tons of shit on Nick - I mean he would not stop! Surprisingly enough, I also saw a Diaz pre-fight interview where he was laid back, and more reserved than normal...not really bashing Denny. He was mostly just cussing about people in CA that aren't training at his gym - good advert Nicholas.

So, I hope Nick pounds Denny's dumbass especially after ThomASS trashed him in that interview. 

I can see them exchanging, and Nick peppering Denny for a bit, while Thomas throws wildly. Eventually we'll see it hit the canvas, and when that happens we'll see Nick's JJ take over the bout.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick wins this however he wants. Hopefully he fights hard the whole time and finishes Denny quick.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

T.B. said:


> So, I hope Nick pounds Denny's dumbass especially after ThomASS trashed him in that interview.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well not a diaz fan but i do think he win will...id be surprised otherwise but yeah


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Get ready to see a nice boxing exhibition. I love Nick on the ground. Nick is great on the ground. Just so great.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn that had to have been the most laid back pre fight interview I have ever seen from Diaz.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Diaz hasn't looked good so far.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

denny was rocked a lil


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Diaz just started slow, he seems to be picking it up. He may just be pacing himself and letting Denny tire himself out.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so close....barely in there at all...barely survived first round


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I called the stand-up aspect, did I not? 

Diaz will finish this pencil neck geek in the 2nd.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I cant see Denny getting out of this 2nd round. That was a typical Diaz round.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Diaz looks horrible. His punches look slow and sloppy. This IMO is the difference between him and Shields. Shields plays to his strengths and is one of the best. Diaz tries to box to much and loses because of it.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Great first round for Diaz, I thought it was over when Denny fell.

EDIT: Great win for Diaz hopefully he gets KJ Noons because I think he would win a rematch.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Came out in the 2nd and looked a lot better.

That's the Nick Diaz I was expecting.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if KJ will come in to ruin Diaz moment?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick Diaz by murder. Again.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah top of first he didnt look so great but he got in the zone and put him away no problem


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick did look good. He landed shots when he wanted to.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Now that he has two warm-up fights hopefully he'll fight someone that is relavant!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick looked bad for the whole first round.

He was beating up on Denny because Denny sucks but he didn't look at all good until the second round.

His punches were slow in the first and not very accurate.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Another fun Diaz fight, Mach Sakurai or KJ Noons, I don't care, they'll both be class.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sad for Denny.


He put on such a valiant effort.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Oh Denny how u mocked Diaz's punching yet he knocked your ass out using the same style.

Great fight by Diaz let him tire himself out for the first 4 mins, then Nick starts to put more effort in the stand up hurts him then says thank you and goodnight early in the 2nd good job Nick.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah but I'm not sure letting him tire himself out by punching you in the face is the best strategy, although Diaz has certainly mastered the style. Very entertaining fight.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Damone said:


> There is absolutely no way I can see Thomas Denny winning this fight. Diaz by whatever he wants, as Denny is pretty damn terrible.


Diaz didn't impress me in the 1st round and if it wasn't for Denny being one of those inflatible punching people you buy at a Toys'R'Us, Diaz might have lost. Simply amazing how a guy with over 40 professional fights doesn't understand the concept of trying to avoid a punch.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Yeah but I'm not sure letting him tire himself out by punching you in the face is the best strategy, although Diaz has certainly mastered the style. Very entertaining fight.


The Diaz and Nogueira style of blocking punches with your face but still wininng. No one else has managed to master this art.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

This was a great fight. You have to give Denny some credit, he can take some shots.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Lurch said:


> Diaz didn't impress me in the 1st round and if it wasn't for Denny being one of those inflatible punching people you buy at a Toys'R'Us, Diaz might have lost. Simply amazing how a guy with over 40 professional fights doesn't understand the concept of trying to avoid a punch.


That's just how Diaz fights, bro. More times than not, it works for him.

Not the gameplan I would advise a friend or family member to implement, but Diaz makes it work. It worked tonight and it certainly worked against Gomi.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Noons will beat Diaz again I guarantee it. Diaz hasnt looked the same since beating Gomi.


----------

